# Paisley - 7 weeks! Cute pics



## leg71 (Mar 20, 2012)

Hi!
I went to visit Paisley again today and she has really filled out and changed so much. Only 2 more weeks until I can bring her home!...Can't wait!


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

OMG- what a doll! Paisley is just precious. Look forward to hearing aboout the homecoming.


----------



## Gabs (Apr 15, 2012)

too cute!!! the change so much at this age... she's a doll!


----------



## wendylee (May 28, 2012)

So cute!! Congratulations, 2 more weeks. :cheer2:


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

She's so sweet! You're so lucky to be able to visit her before you can take her home. This will probably feel like the longest 2 weeks of your life.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

aww...won't be long now!!!


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

Paisley is precious! Sleep a lot these next 2 weeks, and get ready for the huge event. The day she comes home will be a life-changer. You will officially be a Hav-addict.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Sparkle said:


> Paisley is precious! *Sleep a lot these next 2 week*s, and get ready for the huge event.


Ha ha....ain't that the truth!

She's adorable!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Pretty baby!


----------



## AlanaLM (Aug 13, 2012)

Adorable!


----------



## leg71 (Mar 20, 2012)

One week from today! I can't wait!! Thank you for the nice comments


----------



## Dory (Jan 4, 2012)

So cute! Congratulations!


----------



## sunnydays (Aug 22, 2012)

She's such a cutie, you picked the perfect name for her! It's nice that you can visit her so she gets to know you, hope you post more pics when you bring her home!


----------

